# CAN I USE Paslode Yellow Fuel Cell - 816001 FOR MY PORTER CABLE FINISH NAILER



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I couldn't find the Porter Cable fuel cell in Toronto, but I can find the PASLODE yellow/red fuel cell in HD, are these compatible with Porter cable 16 guage finish nailer? HD guy said they are but then I asked them whether I should buy red or yellow, they said they don't know... so I kind of don't trust them... anybodiy know...

My nailer does not fire nail even you pull the trigger... very few times it fires after you pull the trigger twice... I don't know if it ran out of fuel or is broken... I hope it is the prior ... I got this tool used which come with a fuel cell.... been using it to fire around 50 nails successfully no problem... 

thank you for anyone who help....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> I couldn't find the Porter Cable fuel cell in Toronto, but I can find the PASLODE yellow/red fuel cell in HD, are these compatible with Porter cable 16 guage finish nailer? HD guy said they are but then I asked them whether I should buy red or yellow, they said they don't know... so I kind of don't trust them... anybodiy know...
> 
> My nailer does not fire nail even you pull the trigger... very few times it fires after you pull the trigger twice... I don't know if it ran out of fuel or is broken... I hope it is the prior ... I got this tool used which come with a fuel cell.... been using it to fire around 50 nails successfully no problem...
> 
> thank you for anyone who help....


K,

I can't advise you on the 'interchange-ability' of the fuel cells (between PC & Paslodes), but I will tell you that the 'red' labeled Paslode fuel cells are for the framers, and the 'orange' for the Paslode finish nailers...


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Kui - have you tried 

WinTAct Building Supply
443 COXWELL AVE.
TORONTO, ON M4L 3B9
Canada?


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Or 

Home Outfitters
1901 EGLINTON AVENUE SE
SCARBOROUGH, ON M1L 2L9
Canada

or 

Mark's Work Warehouse
1921 EGLINTON AVE EAST
SCARBOROUGH, ON M1L 2L6
Canada


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks... I will try that... end up I need to recycle the gun rather than ran out of the fuel... eventually I need to get to buy the fuel though...


----------

